# Pascal Programm



## ise1 (2. September 2008)

Hallo. Wer kann mir helfen. Soll ein Pascal-Programm schreiben, welches eine Adressverwaltung in einer Datei
realisiert. Neben dem hauptprogramm sind folgende Prozeduren zu entwerfen:
Eingabe von Adressen - Suchen einer Adresse aufgrund des
Nachnamens-Ausgabe einer Adressliste in alphabetischer
Reihenfolge-Ändern einer Adresse.


----------

